# figuring for grading



## bigtim6656 (Dec 7, 2010)

We have a guy who our company does work for, we move mobile homes and modular homes, remodel houses, and about anything to do with homes, trailers, property and such. The customer purchases a property at a tax sale and wants us to find him a mobile home for it, he then told us he was working on getting some bids for clearing the property, there is a house that needs to go, some fencing, and a shed. My dad was a heavy equipment operator for a pitmoss company that bagged dirt, he has ran anything from a terminate up to some big excavators and loaders. So he told the customer we can do the prep and clearing for him. I was preparing the bid for the removal of the house, which was not to hard, he then tells me the lot is needs some grading with some dirt brought from the back to the front to fill a spot that tends to hold water, I guess it is rather uneven. 

I get how to bid the demo of the house and such, but how can I figure a bid on straight grading, moving dirt, and laying gravel. Should I just go with a hourly rate for everything, or a hour rate for the op and then the rental cost for the equipment and fuel, or just a straight this is how much for everything(I am guessing this is how he will want it). 

It is nothing big just a acre and should be a easy job for us, besides having to rent the excavator and a backhoe.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Well since you are asking this question, you are better off with an hourly rate.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

I agree with Rino, hourly rate plus equipment rental.


----------



## bigtim6656 (Dec 7, 2010)

:laughing: I figured that was the way to go, I thought about getting a few bids on the grading then figuring mine off them, I know one guy wanted 7k to remove the house, even renting the equipment I figured we could do it for 4500, 1500 for rental cost, 1000-1500 for dump fees, and 500 or so in fuel would give us a 1000-1500 profit for a day to day and a half of work :clap:


rino1494 said:


> Well since you are asking this question, you are better off with an hourly rate.


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

bigtim6656 said:


> :laughing: I figured that was the way to go, I thought about getting a few bids on the grading then figuring mine off them, I know one guy wanted 7k to remove the house, even renting the equipment I figured we could do it for 4500, 1500 for rental cost, 1000-1500 for dump fees, and 500 or so in fuel would give us a 1000-1500 profit for a day to day and a half of work :clap:


The $1000-1500 isn't really all profit if you have overhead costs.


----------



## cexcavation (Apr 17, 2008)

bigtim6656 said:


> :laughing: I figured that was the way to go, I thought about getting a few bids on the grading then figuring mine off them


I thought about getting several mobile home set-up companies such as yours to come out and bid a job for me so that I could then undercut them by at least $500. Oh wait, nevermind, I am not really into wasting fellow contractors time by taking advantage of their already precious time. 

Not trying to be rude, but since you went there, I figured I would point out this fact. Not cool if you ask me. You will have better luck being straight up with any excavation contractor and tell them that you have no intention of hiring them and are simply seeking advice. Most of us are pretty reasonable guys and will shoot you a decent ballpark over the phone and wish you well. Mutual respect will get you alot further than sneaky bid checking.


----------



## bigtim6656 (Dec 7, 2010)

I worded it wrong, I meant just what you said, I know one guy personal who would help me out with it, and a guy who the customer works with but he did not want the shop because it was to far, after looking at it, I think he does not want to tackle it, the grading to level a small wet spot would be leveling the entire lot, it sits low and every inch of if is wet and I was sinking some, it needs a perimeter drain, maybe a drain pond to hold water, there are no creeks or anything to drain on, except a farmers field, I ANT DOING THAT, and the neighbors house. 
The house is trashed cause water sits under the house and have rotted everything, and will do the same to a trailer, I am going to figure my daily cost, a set profit for us thinking 1000 on the grading work with a small pond to hold the water, and tell him this is what we need to take up our time, this is the daily cost, I think it should take 2 days with the excavator and 2 with the back hoe, if it takes 4 more he pays the rental fee. 

What do you think about bidding it that way. I would think the grading with a profit of 1000 is alittle low but with 1500 profit on the house and garage removal is good, 

The issue he has with the septic is not a septic issue, but a ton of water sitting on the property.


cexcavation said:


> I thought about getting several mobile home set-up companies such as yours to come out and bid a job for me so that I could then undercut them by at least $500. Oh wait, nevermind, I am not really into wasting fellow contractors time by taking advantage of their already precious time.
> 
> Not trying to be rude, but since you went there, I figured I would point out this fact. Not cool if you ask me. You will have better luck being straight up with any excavation contractor and tell them that you have no intention of hiring them and are simply seeking advice. Most of us are pretty reasonable guys and will shoot you a decent ballpark over the phone and wish you well. Mutual respect will get you alot further than sneaky bid checking.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Don't make it more complicated than it needs to be.

Just do it hourly.


----------



## bigtim6656 (Dec 7, 2010)

true, any thoughts on a hourly rate for the operator(s)


tgeb said:


> Don't make it more complicated than it needs to be.
> 
> Just do it hourly.


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

bigtim6656 said:


> true, any thoughts on a hourly rate for the operator(s)


I thought your father was going to be operator? Ask him what he wants.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

I'll do it for $50/hr, travel expenses and lunch.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

rino1494 said:


> I'll do it for $50/hr, travel expenses and lunch.


Christ man. You would be doing it cheaper than the guys around here with a mini-ex or a bobcat.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

I'm moving to the Pacific Northwest


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

rino1494 said:


> I'm moving to the Pacific Northwest


Don't move just yet. But the housing tracts are starting up again. :thumbup:

Things are picking up around here to the point I am really considering getting LBI's again.


----------



## blast4cash (Jan 27, 2010)

I'll do it for three fidy


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

JustaFramer said:


> Christ man. You would be doing it cheaper than the guys around here with a mini-ex or a bobcat.


@ $50/hr rino is only providing a highly skilled operator, not a machine & operator. :no:


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

rino's not telling you that you're expected to pay his "gratuities" at the boobie bar over and above the $50 either. and that could get DAMN expensive


----------



## cexcavation (Apr 17, 2008)

tgeb said:


> @ $50/hr rino is only providing a highly skilled operator, not a machine & operator. :no:


Not to mention the travel expenses and lunch!!! At that price with those benefits, I would move out of the Pacific Northwest and go play on Rino's toys.


----------



## bigtim6656 (Dec 7, 2010)

thanks guys, been a headach to figure out, if I was doing it I would need to pay him, I can tear **** up and down, but I am no grader or landscaper, more the demo guy :w00t:


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

tgeb said:


> @ $50/hr rino is only providing a highly skilled operator, not a machine & operator. :no:


That sounds fair. Rino posted quickly after I posted. When I originally read it comprehended the traveling expense's as mobilization fee. Before it hit me he probably meant just him running someone else's equipment. Then rino posted. He didn't correct me so I rolled with it. Plus what's wrong with pricing disinformation. :shifty:


----------

